# Ft pickens 4/7/12



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Left the house @ 5:30 heading out to Ft Pickens; did not realize they do not even open the gate until 7 AM so bless you spent the night out there the night prior you are stuck waiting to get in. Wind was slightly gusty and the current was strong on a cross sectional push that kept pulling our lines down the shore. Tons of sew weed, 2 to 3 foot swells, and strong current made the morning less than productive. Ended up with four nice whiting which I could not even tell were on the line because all the seaweed kept gathering around and weighting the line so you could not see a bite.

Got to fish though so I would so it was a good trip.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

The moonlight or nite owl pass is about $30 if you buy the yearly pass and makes the hours unlimited for access.


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Do you know if you can use the Access Pass for disbaled vets to enter at any time? I may check with them and see what they say. I noticed several people were following other vehicles through the coded entry prior to the park ranger arriving at the station.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

I believe any of the access pass will let you buy the nite owl permit. I looked and it is called a nite owl permit.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

I got there around 7am and had the same luck with fishing. We caught a couple catfish and a large stingray..woo! I was wondering about the night owl pass too, if you currently have a regular pass can you "upgrade" it and pay the difference?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't know much really.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

The night owl pass is in addition to the regular yearly entrance permit. Well worth it too.


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Lots of questions about the "Night Owl Pass" so here is the skinny straight from the web site:


Night Owl Regulations
The Night Owl Permit authorizes the permit owner (as signed) and any accompanying passengers in a single, private, non-commercial vehicle to remain beyond the Fort Pickens and Perdido Key area gates after they are secured. 
The gates at Fort Pickens and Perdido Key are locked at sunset. Upon entering these areas, ensure that entry gates are secured behind you. During compliance checks, Night Owl Permit holders and any accompanying guests may be asked to provide identification. 
Night Owl Permit holders are responsible for obtaining the month's gate combination in person from the Fort Pickens or Perdido Key Entrance Stations. Gate codes are not given out over the phone. To obtain each monthly code, present a valid photo ID, your Night Owl Permit, and your annual pass. The next month's combination is available no more than ten days prior to the month. 
Display the NOP face up on the driver side dashboard. For the permit to be valid, the permit owner must have a valid Gulf Islands Annual Pass, or Lifetime Golden Age, Interagency Senior, Golden Access, or Interagency Access Federal pass that bears their signature. A valid Night Owl Permit holder must accompany the vehicle utilizing the permit. 
Overnight sleeping or camping is not permitted. Park in designated areas only. No fires on the beach. Entry into other locked areas (fortifications, closed roads, etc.) is prohibited. Please keep all gate codes confidential.


----------

